# Java Applikation als Client ,Servlet als Server: Problem?



## roger (15. Mrz 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hab da eine Frage ob es irgendwelche Einschränkungen gibt, wenn man eine klassische Client-Server Applikation mithilfe von Servlets löst. 

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur Client Server Lösungen mit JAVA RMI.
D.h ich habe ein normale Java-Applikation als Client und eine normale Java-Application als Server.
Die Dienset des Servers (Angebotene Methoden) werden über rmiregistry angemeldet.

Zwischen den Anwendungen werden serialisierte Objekte (ResultSets) aus Datenbanken ausgetauscht.

Ich wollte jetzt wissen, ob man sowas auch über Servlets programmieren kann, oder ob es da irgendwelche Einschränkungen gibt.
Ziel: Client sagt ReslutSet getDaten()
        Servlet greift auf DB zu, holt Daten und schickt ResultSet zurück.

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe sind Servlets ja eigentlich  dazu da um dynamische Websiten zu generieren.
Sprich es werden keine serialisierten Objekte über http geschickt.

Kann es zu Problemen bei mehreren Clientverbindungen und gleichzeitigen Zugriffen auf eine Serverseiteige DB geben?

Oder ist von dieser Idee prinzipiell abzuraten, da Servlets speziell für die Webprogrammierung gedacht sind?

Vielen Dank für eventuelle Infos.
lg

roger


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Mrz 2006)

davon ist abzuraten

Servlets könnten ja auch XML produzieren und zum Client schicken und so als "Ersatz" für eine serverseitige Komponente dienen

leider basiert das ganze Modell auf multithreading, d.h. die doGet und doPost Methoden werden i.A. nebenläufig aufgerufen

=> wenn die Anwendung mit mehreren Usern und gleichzeitigen INSERTS und UPDATES arbeitet, dann könnte es da schon Probleme geben

(zum reinen Auslesen mit SELECT wär's schon OK)

weiteres Problem: HTTP ist Hit-And-Run, d.h. kein Zustand; Webbrowser kennen Cookies (und es gibt andere Tricks) mit denen man Login und "Sitzungen" abwickeln kann

für einen Standalone-Client ist das alles recht viel Programmiererei


----------



## d.ausstroit (1. Dez 2006)

@Bleiglanz

Wie würdest Du die Anwendung von "roger" realisieren???

D.ausstroit


----------



## Yzebär (1. Dez 2006)

Das Problem mit parallelen Operationen auf die Datenbank kann man dadurch lösen, daß man ein Servlet nicht direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen läßt, sondern eine Zwischenschicht verwendet in der die Datenbankzugriffe synchronisiert werden. Das heißt man schreibt eine Klasse (oder mehrere), die alle Datanbankanfragen verarbeitet (select, insert, update, delete) und Methoden dazu veröffentlicht. In der Klasse kann man feststellen, ob es parallele Aufrufe gibt und diese dann eben erst nacheinander ausführen. 

Servlets solltest du nur verwenden, wenn du die Daten nur anzeigen möchtest (also z-B. nicht auf der Platte speichern willst). Dann holt sich das Servlet über die Datenbankverbindungsklassen das Resultset und bastelt dir daraus eine schöne Webseite, die dem Client geschickt wird. Der Client bekommt in keinem Fall irgendwelche Objekte, sondern nur Dokumente, die das Servlet erzeugt hat (html, xml, jsp... ). Mit dem FOP von Apache kannst du auch PDFs erzeugen.
In Verbindung mit jsp (Java Server Pages) kannst du auch Daten verändern und speichern.

Übrigens, gleichzeitige Inserts oder Updates muß die Datenbank abfangen, das kann man programmiertechnisch gar nicht selbst, da sich ja verschiedene Programme mit einem DB-Server verbunden haben können.


----------

